
So Busy at Work, No Time to Do the Job - jasoncartwright
http://www.wsj.com/articles/so-busy-at-work-no-time-to-do-the-job-1467130588
======
nibs
How is it possible that "managers and knowledge workers now spend 90% to 95%
of their time in meetings, on phone calls and emailing". Do we just have a
shell economy where people are making up communications that need to happen
and calling it work? What a strange world we live in.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I don't think its just "made up work". There are some interesting attempts to
push agile methods out to executives and that can be a challenge. Also the
more senior one is, the more change that is happening in the organization you
have to be at least cognizant of.

